
MonaOS: the OO hobby OS with a GUI, Scheme, browser, and more - fogus
http://www.monaos.org/
======
julius
Also one of the best (most evil) placements for google ads I have seen in a
while. The ad links look like they would open a larger version of the
screenshots.

~~~
jannes
The fact that they are willing to trick their users into clicking on an ad
tells it all.

I consider this shameless placement of ads as an insult. It was reason enough
for me to not read any further and close the site.

~~~
artmageddon
Glad I'm not the only one who feels this way. I continued looking for
screenshots yet found none... and even tried looking on the Wiki page which
had a good amount of broken links.

~~~
albertzeyer
In the text "Mona OS ver.0.3.4(Download/Release notes/Screenshots 1 | 2 | 3 |
4)", there you have 4 screenshot links.

<http://www.monaos.org/img/0.3.4a.png>

<http://www.monaos.org/img/0.3.4b.png>

<http://www.monaos.org/img/0.3.4c.png>

<http://www.monaos.org/img/0.3.4d.png>

~~~
staticshock
the sourceforge project page also has several screenshots:
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/monaos/>

------
7h0ma5
It seems that they have moved to GitHub.

<https://github.com/higepon/mona>

------
_sh
I've followed mosh, the scheme shell of this project, for a while. Not only is
it a very fast, full R6RS scheme, but it contains an code serialisation/motion
library (fasl). This allows me to spin up hundreds of mosh instances and have
a central agent send code and data to each instance for execution. Similar I
guess to Erlang's code replacement mechanism (tail calls are a must), and much
better than eval.

------
EwanToo
It also appears to be dead, no code updates for 20 months?

<http://monaos.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/monaos/trunk/mona/>

~~~
mcrittenden
Nope, just moved to GitHub. <https://github.com/higepon/mona>

------
eropple
Looks pretty interesting. It doesn't seem to do anything particularly novel,
but the code appears fairly clean (not perfect, but better than I'd have
really expected) and, as they suggested, might be a decent teaching tool.

(And, unlike Loper OS, it's actually shipped!)

